# Find of the Day: 1985 Well-Preserved Ur-quattro in Everett Washington Isn't Cheap



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As the iconic Ur quattro becomes more and more rare... at least the nicely preserved ones... the prices seem to be moving healthily northward. Take for example this 107,000 mile Titan Red example we've located in Everett Washington. At a listed price of $25,888, this is one of the more expensive specimens we've seen, but it's not in the stratosphere and if it is well-preserved then the number is certainly fair. From photos, it not only looks well-preserved, it looks unmodified, and in the collector car market that's worth a premium. Rare US-spec parts like those sealed beam quad headlights for the later '85+ sloped grilles were only made for America and Canada and are beyond obsolete at this point, and many North American owners swapped them out for European spec headlights.

Check out more about this car at LemonFree after the jump.

* Original Listing*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2004)

another member just found this one for $25k:

http://bringatrailer.com/2011/08/08/20v-1983-audi-ur-quattro/


----------

